# My Doggie In Her New Jacket



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

...and it's reversible.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 16, 2019)

Cute! Was it hard to put on her?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Awww, thanks, AC. Yes a bit, only because I wasn't sure which way it went. I pulled the Velcro a little too tight.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 16, 2019)

Too cute!  Wish Pickles was more agreeable to wearing sweaters, etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2019)

ooooh sooo cute....


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks, CC and HD. Pickles says it's too hot there for sweaters.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 16, 2019)

She looks so toasty and warm and she looks great in plaid.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 16, 2019)

Great, now she can wear two collars!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 16, 2019)

Cute  doggie,  pretty jacket..   My dog hates his.  When I pick up his jacket,,  he runs
in the other  room.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 16, 2019)

She's adorable, RR.   Cute jacket!


----------



## twinkles (Jan 16, 2019)

the dog looks real cute--if i ever put clothes on the dog here(my daughters dog)he would eat it ---he is always trying to get my yarn


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2019)

And a regular fashion-plate-doggie she is!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2019)

So precious Rose, adorable!  What color is on the reversible side?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks everyone for your kind attention!.

SB, the reverse is waterproof black.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 16, 2019)

Falcon said:


> Cute  doggie,  pretty jacket..   My dog hates his.  When I pick up his jacket,,  he runs
> in the other  room.



That is one smart dog.  

Sometimes humans are obsessed with dressing up their dogs.  

I can understand it where I live where the temperature in winter is below zero and the animals need protection from the cold because you should still walk them.  But I think the paws are more important.  Most animals grow a thicker coat in the winter if you take them out frequently.  That's natures way.

You never see a sled dog with a jacket but their paws take a beating.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2019)

Very cool that it's waterproof Rose, seems like a great jacket for a dog.  I use a FidoFleece, easy on and off with the velcro, but it's not that heavy and just gives some protection to cold and light snowfall, but heavy wet snow or rain would soak through pretty quickly.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very cool that it's waterproof Rose, seems like a great jacket for a dog.  I use a FidoFleece, easy on and off with the velcro, but it's not that heavy and just gives some protection to cold and light snowfall, but heavy wet snow or rain would soak through pretty quickly.



SB, we don't stay out that long.  This should do the trick. Her old acrylic knit was getting ratty, loose and had pils.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2019)

You're a good mom Rose. :love_heart:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 16, 2019)

Cute, Rose.  Her expression in the picture looks like she's hoping some of her doggie friends will walk by so she can show off her new outfit.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks like he (she?) could be a loyal regular at some taproom somewhere.....


----------



## Ronni (Jan 17, 2019)

Very cute!  What's your dog's name?


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2019)

Thanks Gary and Ronni! Her name is Boudica, after the queen of the Celtic Iceni tribe.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Thanks Gary and Ronni! Her name is Boudica, after the queen of the Celtic Iceni tribe.



Oh wow that is an amazing name!!!!  OK..how is it pronounced?  Bow (as in hair bow) or bow (as in bend from the waist.)   I assume the rest of it is pronounced DEEKA.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2019)

BOO  dika.

wiki- *Boudica* (/ˈbuːdɨkə/; alternative spelling: Boudicca), also known as Boadicea/boʊdɨˈsiːə/, and known in Welsh as Buddug [ˈbɨ̞ðɨ̞ɡ]

Hahaha- big shoes for a little doggie.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> BOO  dika.
> 
> wiki- *Boudica* (/ˈbuːdɨkə/; alternative spelling: Boudicca), also known as Boadicea/boʊdɨˈsiːə/, and known in Welsh as Buddug [ˈbɨ̞ðɨ̞ɡ]
> 
> Hahaha- big shoes for a little doggie.



God I'm an idiot!!  :lol:  I never even thought of BOO and it's the most obvious!  Doh!!!


----------



## danielk (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks adorable and also warm!


----------

